# Nach 6Jahre brauch ich auch mal ein neuen PC!



## NFS-Meister2002 (28. November 2012)

Hallo erst mal.

Ich brauche jetzt doch mal ein neuen PC die zeit ist gekommen.

Ich habe mir da was rausgesucht brauche aber eure Hilfe da bei weil ich mir bei dem Mainboard und bei dem DDR3 RAM noch nicht so auskenne was da zusammenpasst und was nicht.

Hir mal die Komponenten die ich dachte Oder gerne Möchte.

AMD FX-8350 oder AMD FX-4170
Biostar TA 990FX-E oder auch ein anderes was gut für Spiele ist und gut für OC.
Polit GTX 660 OC 2GB oder EVAG GTX 660TI 2GB
Kingston H... 4x4Gb DDR3-2400 = 16GB Oder Team Group DDR3-2133 4x8gb = 32GB

em was ist mit dem SATA die Anschlüsse sind ja alle gleich oder??? ( SATA 150 , 300 und 600 )

Netzteil habe ich schon
und eine Wasserkühlung auch, brauch dann nur für die GTX 6xx ein Kühler und für den CPU ein neuen Kühler sonst passt alles andere 


Ich danke schon mal für die Antwort


----------



## Westcoast (28. November 2012)

welche anwendungsgebiete? hat es einen bestimmten grund wegen einem AMD system? Intel ist stärker und verbraucht weniger.


----------



## der_knoben (28. November 2012)

Also das Anwendungsgebiet wäre schon sehr wichtig.

IN Hinblick auf den RAM machen warhscheinlich sowohl die 32GB als auch der gewählte Takt bei beiden RAM keinen Sinn. Denke maximal 16GB mit 1866MHz, eher 1600MHz. Aufgrund der CPU Auswahl werden wahrscheinlich sogar 8GB reichen.

Nen passenden Wasserkühler zu finden, sollte schon gehen, wenn man beim Referenzdesign bleibt.

Welches NEtzteil hast du?

Im Allgemeinen ist Intel allerdings den AMD vorzuziehen.


----------



## NFS-Meister2002 (29. November 2012)

Ich Möchte kein INTEL.

Internet , Spiele , OC und was man halt so am PC alles macht. 

Neja Ich dachte halt des wecken 16Gb RAM weil die nicht fiel kosten und ich weis das der AMD FX-8350 nur bis DDR3-1866 unterstützt aber ich Möchte ja auch OC (takten)

Ich habe ein Gutes bequiet Straight power 680W Gold 80 PLUS


----------



## Threshold (29. November 2012)

RAM übertakten kannst du dir sparen weil es nichts bringt.
Wenn du lieber AMD haben willst ist das i.O. Der FX8350 ist eine gute CPU.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. November 2012)

Darf ich fragen wozu du 16GB Ram brauchst und welches Budget steht zur verfügung.
Mit Intel fährst du aber besser.


----------



## NFS-Meister2002 (29. November 2012)

Ich Möchte kein Intel ok . Mir ist es egal das Intel pesser sein soll oder nicht Ich Möchte AMD und nix anderes . Und Strom spielt keine Rolle .

Ob ich nun 8gb für 60 - 120euro kaufe oder 16Gb 100 - 250euro kaufe ist mir egal . 16Gb ram ist doch besser da brauch ich nicht in 2 oder 3 Jahre neuen kaufen.

700-900euro ich brauch ja nur die Komponenten CPU, Mainboard, Grafikkarte und den RAM


----------



## TheJumper0 (29. November 2012)

8 Gb Ram wirst du (wenn du nur zockst) niemals ganz auslasten !

16 Gb sind reine Geldverschwendung, dann lieber in ein besseres Mainboad oder Graka investieren


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. November 2012)

War auch nur ein frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dah gebe ich TheJumper0 recht  & dazu noch eine SSD und vielleicht noch ein Neues Gehäuse.


----------



## NFS-Meister2002 (29. November 2012)

ein Neues Gehäuse brauch ich nicht SSD brauch ich nicht .

Und was für ein Mainboard ist den gut für den AMD FX-8350 und gut für OC???


----------



## der pc-nutzer (29. November 2012)

das hier: ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z, 990FX (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) (90-MIBJ70-G0EAY0VZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## KaiTorben (29. November 2012)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:
			
		

> das hier: ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z, 990FX (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) (90-MIBJ70-G0EAY0VZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



So viel brauchst du gar nicht ausgeben. 

Es wäre aber mal gut zu wissen was du eigl machen wollt mit dem PC...

Und sonst zu deiner Config


			
				NFS-Meister2002 schrieb:
			
		

> AMD FX-8350 oder AMD FX-4170
> Biostar TA 990FX-E oder auch ein anderes was gut für Spiele ist und gut für OC.
> Polit GTX 660 OC 2GB oder EVAG GTX 660TI 2GB
> Kingston H... 4x4Gb DDR3-2400 = 16GB Oder Team Group DDR3-2133 4x8gb = 32GB


CPU: nimm lieber einen Intel i5-3570K, kostet genau so viel, ist besonders in Spielen deutlich schneller, wegen einer viel höheren pro-Takt-Leistung. Außerdem will der weniger Strom, und lässt sich auch gut auf 4,5 GHz Übertakten
Board: Z. B. Gigabyte Z77X D3H, ziemlich gut zum Übertakten, da nur lauwarme SpaWas
Grafikkarte: AMD 7950/7970 z. B. Gigabyte Windforce. Die sind beide deutlich schneller als die 660 Ti und du bekommst sogar noch 3 coole Spiele dazu
RAM: blos kein Teamgroup. Lieber Corsair Vengeance LP oder G.Sksill Area. Zum zocken reichen 8GB. 

Achja, dein NT ist total OP,


----------



## Der-Bert (29. November 2012)

Hi 

würde dir wegen dem Mainboard das Asus M5A99X EVO R2.0 vorschlagen. Hat 6 mal Sata 600 / USB 3.0 / Crossfire-ready und SLI-ready. Genauere Infos findes auf der HP von Asus.

Beim Ram kannst besser welchen mit 1866 MHz von Corsair Vengance oder G.Skill RipJawsX nehmen. 

Als Grafikkarte währ die GTX 660 TI die bessere wahl den die ist so schnell wie ein GTX 580.

Was die Kühlung angeht kann ich die nicht helfen da ich keine Ahnung von Wasserkühlung hab

Die SATA Ansclüsse sind alle kompatibel untereinander.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. November 2012)

KaiTorben schrieb:


> CPU: nimm lieber einen Intel i5-3570K, kostet genau so viel, ist besonders in Spielen deutlich schneller, wegen einer viel höheren pro-Takt-Leistung. Außerdem will der weniger Strom, und lässt sich auch gut auf 4,5 GHz Übertakten



Siehe Post Nr. 4 vom TE


----------



## KaiTorben (29. November 2012)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:
			
		

> Siehe Post Nr. 4 vom TE



Was steht denn da?


----------



## NFS-Meister2002 (29. November 2012)

Das kenn ich das  ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z, 990FX das hat aber leider kein PCI Steckplatz mehr und 1 brauche ich noch für meine SOUND Karte .
Aber der ab ich jetzt 8 oder 16GB nehme ist ja erst mal egal oder???

wenn ich jetzt doch den DDR3-2400 4x4GB = 16GB nehmen würde von Kingston würde ja trotzdem alles gehen oder nicht ???

Ja ich würde auch eine GTX 690 nehmen aber die ist mir zu teuer . MAX die GTX 670 OC oder TI mit 2GB




KaiTorben schrieb:


> Was steht denn da?


 
Ich wiel kein INTEL, und Strom ist mir egal und wen ich ein 2000Watt Netzteil brauch


----------



## godfather22 (29. November 2012)

Dann nimm doch das Crosshair V Formula. Das hat nen pci-slot


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. November 2012)

KaiTorben schrieb:


> Was steht denn da?


 
Lesen  Aber der TE hat es ja bereits beantwortet.


----------



## NFS-Meister2002 (29. November 2012)

das  ASUS Crosshair V Formula hatt ja 4x PCIe ok und 180 bis 190euro ok


----------



## soth (29. November 2012)

Eben, nimm das ASUS Crosshair V Formula, 990FX (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) (90-MIBFM0-G0EAY00Z) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und spar dir den 2400er RAM. 
Nimm lieber 1600er, die höhere Speicherbandbreite bringt nur in den allerwenigsten Szenarien etwas...


----------



## KaiTorben (29. November 2012)

Warum denn kein Intel?



			
				NFS-Meister2002 schrieb:
			
		

> ein Neues Gehäuse brauch ich nicht SSD brauch ich nicht .
> 
> Und was für ein Mainboard ist den gut für den AMD FX-8350 und gut für OC???



Und das steht im vierten post^^


----------



## godfather22 (29. November 2012)

Das crosshair v formula ist echt klasse. Hab es selber und kann nur gutes berichten.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (29. November 2012)

KaiTorben schrieb:


> Warum denn kein Intel?



Der Threadersteller möchte keine Intel CPU.


----------



## NFS-Meister2002 (30. November 2012)

Ich danke euch für die Hilfe .

Werde aber trotzdem den DDR3-2400 16Gb nehmen weil das ASUS das ja unterstützt also warum soll ich in dann nicht verwenden .
Ich denke  das ich die GTX 660TI 2GB nehme das reicht ja erst mal.
Und bei der Wasserkühlung für den CPU habe ich auch scho was gefunden Watercool HK CPU AM2/AM3 Rev.3 LT                                         und für die GTX 660ti  Watercool HEATKILLER GPU-X³ GTX 670 - Solo Entertainment e.K. sollte ja passen oder nicht

Oder gleich die kaufen??? http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Grafikkarten/Alle-Grafikkarten/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-660-Ti-Watercooled-with-Heatkiller-GPU-X%B3::20073.html?campaign=psm/idealo-de

Und den für das ASUS MB http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...l-HEATKILLER--MB-SET-ASUS-CROSSHAIR-V-LT.html

Sollte alles gut Gekühlt sein oder??


----------



## KaiTorben (30. November 2012)

NFS-Meister2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich danke euch für die Hilfe .
> 
> Werde aber trotzdem den DDR3-2400 16Gb nehmen weil das ASUS das ja unterstützt also warum soll ich in dann nicht verwenden .
> Ich denke  das ich die GTX 660TI 2GB nehme das reicht ja erst mal.
> ...



Das ist so unlogisch: 2400er RAM, aber nur eine GTX 660 Ti, die aber von Wasser gekühlt werden muss 
Warum hast du dich eigl hier beraten willst, wenn du wh nix hören willst. Das nennt man beratungs-resistent. Oder dumm.
Vlt hat du aber auch nur ein EGO-Problem, was die Sache aber nicht besser macht. 
Und dann auch noch "kein INTEL"
Eagl, ich bin raus


----------



## soth (30. November 2012)

Nimm 1600er RAM!

Ob du die Karte selbst umbauen möchtest ist dir überlassen, bei der bereits umgebauten hast du eben Händlergarantie...


----------



## NFS-Meister2002 (30. November 2012)

soth schrieb:


> Nimm 1600er RAM!
> 
> Ob du die Karte selbst umbauen möchtest ist dir überlassen, bei der bereits umgebauten hast du eben Händlergarantie...


 
JO.

Was ich nicht verstehe ist warum soll ich ein 1600 nehmen wen doch der 2400 besser ist und da zu das ASUS Unterstützt wegen 40euro mehr nehme ich doch lieber den 2400 und 16GB ram.



KaiTorben schrieb:


> Das ist so unlogisch: 2400er RAM, aber nur eine GTX 660 Ti, die aber von Wasser gekühlt werden muss
> Warum hast du dich eigl hier beraten willst, wenn du wh nix hören willst. Das nennt man beratungs-resistent. Oder dumm.
> Vlt hat du aber auch nur ein EGO-Problem, was die Sache aber nicht besser macht.
> Und dann auch noch "kein INTEL"
> Eagl, ich bin raus


 
Ich habe ja eine Wasser Kühlung warum soll ich sie bei mein neuen PC nicht wieder mit anschließen . und wen ich nur ein 6600GT hätte würde ich es machen es gefehlt mir.

Und INTEL will ich einfach nicht ok. Ich LIEBE AMD ich Arbeite seit 17jahre mit AMD, 3DFX, NVIDIA, ATI und auch INTEL , Ich MAG hallt nur AMD und NVIDIA sonst hätte ich auch andere Sachen Aufgelistet. wen es Möglich wehre würde ich eine 3DFX 5 6000 einbauen egal ob es dir Gefehlt oder nicht.


----------



## soth (30. November 2012)

Joa, der RAM ist schneller und bringt dir mehr Punkte in Benchmarks...
Wenn es das ist, was du willst kauf ihn dir, wenn nicht nimm 1600er RAM! 2400er bringt dir nämlich rein gar nichts, genauso wenig wie es die 16GB tun...

40€ Aufpreis <-> 0% Performancegewinn = absolut empfehlenswert


----------



## Legacyy (30. November 2012)

Der 2400er ist auf dem Papier und in Benchmark schneller. Ansonsten merkst du davon nix und gibst unnütz Geld aus. 
Kannst es mir natürlich auch gerne  überweisen, wenn das Geld so locker sitzt


----------



## NFS-Meister2002 (30. November 2012)

neja das reicht mir doch wen er in Benchmark schneller ist !!!!! wegen 40euro oder 120euro mehr oder weniger ist mir egal.


----------



## KaiTorben (30. November 2012)

NFS-Meister2002 schrieb:
			
		

> neja das reicht mir doch wen er in Benchmark schneller ist !!!!! wegen 40euro oder 120euro mehr oder weniger ist mir egal.



Einen muss ich noch loswerden:
Wenn das Geld egal ist, kannst du es auch mir geben oder Spenden. Schick mir einfach eine PN.  
Ich sag ja: Ego-Problem



			
				NFS-Meister2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Und INTEL will ich einfach nicht ok. Ich LIEBE AMD ich Arbeite seit 17jahre mit AMD, 3DFX, NVIDIA, ATI und auch INTEL , Ich MAG hallt nur AMD und NVIDIA sonst hätte ich auch andere Sachen Aufgelistet. wen es Möglich wehre würde ich eine 3DFX 5 6000 einbauen egal ob es dir Gefehlt oder nicht.



Wenn du eh genau weißt was du willst, warum schreibst du dann hier überhaupt?

Und AMD darf es auch nur bei den CPU's sein, nicht bei der GraKa, oder? Das ist eher untypisch für einen Fan-Boy. 
Normal soll dann alles von AMD sein oder nur Intel und NVidia. Nur leider ist Intel-CPU und AMD-GraKa im Moment einfach die P/L mäßig beste Lösung. 
Normale Fan-Boys haben dann wenigstens Intel-CPU oder AMD-GraKa, aber du hast dir nur das schlechtere/teurere ausgesucht...

Ich sollte da zu promovieren. xD


----------



## Legacyy (30. November 2012)

NFS-Meister2002 schrieb:


> neja das reicht mir doch wen er in Benchmark schneller ist !!!!! wegen 40euro oder 120euro mehr oder weniger ist mir egal.


 Ach einer dem der längere Balken wichtig ist, anstatt einer sinnvollen Investition 
Kannst mir auch gerne was spenden 

Naja, beratungsresistente Leute gibts halt überall und immer wieder.


----------



## soth (30. November 2012)

Sorry, aber ich sehe das ähnlich...
Du weist jede konstruktive Kritik ab, aus welchem Grund hast du dann überhaupt gefragt?


----------



## Caduzzz (30. November 2012)

sry, vollkommen offtopic, aber

Kriegt euch doch mal ein! Meine Güte, wenn ein User aber ein bestimmtes Produkt will, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, kann man das doch mal akzeptieren ohne gleich persönlich zu werden, ist das so schwer?

Kindergarten hier manchmal..


----------



## GameTwist (30. November 2012)

Naja gut, lassen wir ihn in dem Glauben das er mit dem 2400 Ram was 'tolles' vollbracht hat. 
Nimm die 16GB, dass Geld hast du, ob man das nun braucht sei dir damit überlassen. 
Nimm auch die 660, da dir ja der Name scheinbar gefällt. 

Du brauchst ja scheinbar keine Hilfe bei deiner Zusammenstellung mehr, dein Ego lässt es ja sowieso nicht zu, 
also kann der Thread auch geschlossen werden.


----------



## Legacyy (30. November 2012)

caduzzz schrieb:


> sry, vollkommen offtopic, aber
> Kriegt  euch doch mal ein! Meine Güte, wenn ein User aber ein bestimmtes Produkt  will, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, kann man das doch mal akzeptieren  ohne gleich persönlich zu werden, ist das so schwer?
> Kindergarten hier manchmal..


Wir wollen hier nur, dass die Leute das kaufen, was sie auch wirklich brauchen. Was sollten wir sonst hier machen, alles einfach abnicken? 

@TE
nimm einfach alles, was du haben willst, unsere Meinung ist ja eh


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. November 2012)

caduzzz schrieb:


> sry, vollkommen offtopic, aber
> 
> Kriegt euch doch mal ein! Meine Güte, wenn ein User aber ein bestimmtes Produkt will, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, kann man das doch mal akzeptieren ohne gleich persönlich zu werden, ist das so schwer?
> 
> Kindergarten hier manchmal..


Dafür ist das Forum da,sonst bräuchten die User hier keine Fragen stellen oder wie siehst du das.


----------



## Caduzzz (30. November 2012)

Legacyy,

nein natürlich soll hier nix abgenickt werden! Aber wenn ich merke jemand hat seine Meinung, egal was ich davon halte ob das verbranntes Geld ist oder nicht, kann man das auch mal akzeptieren ohne beleidigend zu werden (wie Einige hier schreiben "dein Ego blabla"), ich finde das extrem unhöflich!

Dann steigt man halt aus, dann muss man doch nicht so blöde Kommentare hinterher schieben, oder? 

so, ende mit offtopic


----------



## KaiTorben (30. November 2012)

Ok, vlt bin ich etwas persönlich geworden, tut mir leid. 
Bin aber trotzdem der Meinung, wenn man so beratingsresistent ist muss man nicht meine buw unsere Zeit verschwenden
Bin für Close


----------



## NFS-Meister2002 (30. November 2012)

Es ging ihr nicht um die Frage was Für ein PC das Beste für mich wehre sondern welche Komponenten zusammen passen und gut für OC sind und nicht mehr und nicht weniger. und die frage welches MB besser ist für OC und Spiele . 

Ich würde mir auch eine GTX 690 kaufen aber für 1000euro doch nicht. da kaufe ich lieber Zwei GTX 660TI.

ATI gefehlt mir halt nicht .
INTEL gefehlt mir auch nicht und gut.

Meine Fragen wurden beantwortet ich weis nun das das ASUS MB für mich besser ist ok.
Und die Frage welchen RAM ich nehmen soll wurde mir auch beantwortet , Aber ich Möchte lieber 16GB ram haben ob ich nun ein 1600 , 1833 , 2133 , 2400, 2666 oder den 2800 DDR3 nehme kann euch ja nun egal sein.
Und bei mir kommt nur noch nvidia Grafikarten in den PC egal ob die nun 10% langsamer oder Schneller ist wie ATI.

Der Kunde entscheitet immer am Schluss was er kauft . Es heißt ja beraten lassen und nicht du mußt das kaufen. wen ATI und INTEL die ein zigsten Hersteller wehren dann wehre es ja langweilich.

Ich fahre halt Liber ein Audi Coupe 20V Quattro wie als ein KIA, OPEL u,s,w,  ich weis das AUDI teuer ist ist mir aber egal mir gefehlt es halt. 
Und genau so ist es bei AMD und nvidia


Ich Arbeite zur zeit mit:
AMD 939 3800+ OC 275FSP 2750Mhz
MSI K8N NEO2 PLATINUM MOD BIOS
OCZ DDR500 4x1GB OC 275FSP
und 7950GT 512RAM AGB 
und alles mit Wasserkühlung

und jetzt ist die zeit das was neues kommt nach 6 Jahre


----------



## Legacyy (30. November 2012)

Warum magst du Intel nicht?
ATI gibts net mehr, wurde von AMD aufgekauft.

Für OC ist ein Intel am besten. Ansonsten geht auch ein 8350/ 6300.

ach herrje SLI aus 2 Mittelklasse Karten 

Sehr sinnvolle Entscheidungen


----------



## Jeanboy (30. November 2012)

Wenn du einen Audi in Form einer CPU haben willst, brauchst du aber 'ne Intel CPU


----------



## GoldenMic (30. November 2012)

Config die du möchtest

Config zu der ich dir raten würde

Die Konfig zu der ich dir raten würde wäre wegen der Graka aber auch wegen der CPU je nach Spiel spürbar schneller.
Beide Kosten in etwa das gleiche.

Viel Spaß bei deiner Wahl.

Edit: Ich merke schon das ich wegen der 660ti wieder aufm falschen Trichter war.
Man sollte bei der Config zu der ich dir raten würde natürlich lieber ne HD 7950 oder 7970 nehmen.


----------



## Threshold (30. November 2012)

NFS-Meister2002 schrieb:


> neja das reicht mir doch wen er in Benchmark schneller ist !!!!! wegen 40euro oder 120euro mehr oder weniger ist mir egal.


 
Na das nenne ich doch mal eine gesunde Einstellung.


----------



## KaiTorben (30. November 2012)

NFS-Meister2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ging ihr nicht um die Frage was Für ein PC das Beste für mich wehre sondern welche Komponenten zusammen passen und gut für OC sind und nicht mehr und nicht weniger. und die frage welches MB besser ist für OC und Spiele .
> 
> Ich würde mir auch eine GTX 690 kaufen aber für 1000euro doch nicht. da kaufe ich lieber Zwei GTX 660TI.
> 
> ...



Wir haben dir gesgat welche Komponenten gut zum OC sind, und, hat es dich interressiert^^
Du hättest auch einfach fragen können:"welches Mainboard für den Spielzeugbagger ist gut?". Hätte uns allen einiges erspart. 

SLI mit zwei Mittelklasse-Karten? 

ATI gibt es nicht mehr

Die Frage welcher RAM wurde beantwortet, aber du willst trotzdem anderen 
Und ja, AMD ist 10% schneller 

Bist du jetzt stolz dass du einen AUDI hast?
Und dein Vergleich hinkt gewaltig, wenn du einen AUDI-Prozessor willst, kauf INTEL.


----------



## NFS-Meister2002 (30. November 2012)

Das ATI von AMD aufgekauft wurde wusste ich nicht.

Aber des wecken will ich Trotzdem keine ATI(AMD) Grafikkarte .

Ich streite mich doch jetzt mit euch nicht rum .

das es kein sin macht ist mir auch klar mit den ZWEI in SLI GTX 660TI wahr ja auch nur ein Beispiel. Und wen die GTX 690 keine 990euro oder 1000euro kosten würde würde ich sie mir kaufen in 1 jahr kommt ja wieder was neues raus warum soll ich so fiel GELD ausgeben . auch wen ATI schneller ist für das GELD ist mir egal. 

Ich bin kein Zocker der jeden Tag Spielt  in der Woche vielleicht 4 bis 8std . sonst nur Internet u,s,w, 

und ich habe nicht behautet das AMD 10% schneller ist . ich meinte mir ist es egal ob INTEL oder AMD 10% schneller ist oder nicht das es mir egal ist. ich wiel einfach nur AMD CPU und nvidia Grafikkarten


----------



## Threshold (30. November 2012)

NFS-Meister2002 schrieb:


> Das ATI von AMD aufgekauft wurde wusste ich nicht.




Warum denkst du dass es jetzt plötzlich AMD Grafikkarten gibt und keine mehr von ATI?  



NFS-Meister2002 schrieb:


> und ich habe nicht behautet das AMD 10% schneller ist . ich meinte mir ist es egal ob INTEL oder AMD 10% schneller ist oder nicht das es mir egal ist. ich wiel einfach nur AMD CPU und nvidia Grafikkarten


 
Dann kauf dir den FX 8350 und die Asus DCII GTx 670.


----------



## GoldenMic (30. November 2012)

Intel ist aber mehr als 10% schneller.

Rate dir aber dennoch dazu eine GTX 670 zu nehmen, auch wenn der Vishera je nach Spiel ausbremst.

@Tresh:
Warum die Asus? Bei Wasserkühlung wären das nur unnötig Mehrkosten für den guten Kühler.
Da sollter er lieber ne EVGA oder so nehmen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (30. November 2012)

Ok, ob GTX670 oder 7970: Ich empfehle die 7970, da sie schneller ist. Aber die 670 ist deswegen keineswegs schlecht und der Unterschied zwischen den beiden Karten ist nicht so ,,groß''.
Bei den CPUs (wie Mic schon sagte) ist der Unterschied hingegen zwischen AMD und Intel ziemlich groß.


----------



## Threshold (30. November 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> @Tresh:
> Warum die Asus? Bei Wasserkühlung wären das nur unnötig Mehrkosten für den guten Kühler.
> Da sollter er lieber ne EVGA oder so nehmen.


 
Kaufst du die Asus kannst du dir die Wasserkühlung sparen.


----------



## GoldenMic (30. November 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kaufst du die Asus kannst du dir die Wasserkühlung sparen.


 
Er hat aber schon ne Wakü die er weiterverwenden will.
Aber Thread lesen und darauf eingehen war eh nie deine Stärke


----------



## Threshold (30. November 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Er hat aber schon ne Wakü die er weiterverwenden will.


 
Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern dass der Kühler für eine alte Karte auch auf eine neue passt.



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Aber Thread lesen und darauf eingehen war eh nie deine Stärke



Keine Sorge. Ich habe den Thread gelesen und ich würde die neue Hardware dazu nutzen mich von der Wasserkühlung zu verabschieden da sie einfach nicht mehr notwendig ist.
Die aktuellen Karten brauchen wenig Strom und bleiben kühl und das mit leisen Luftkühlern. wozu also noch auf Wasser setzen?


----------



## Legacyy (30. November 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern dass der Kühler für eine alte Karte auch auf eine neue passt.
> Keine Sorge. Ich habe den Thread gelesen und ich würde die neue Hardware dazu nutzen mich von der Wasserkühlung zu verabschieden da sie einfach nicht mehr notwendig ist.
> Die aktuellen Karten brauchen wenig Strom und bleiben kühl und das mit leisen Luftkühlern. wozu also noch auf Wasser setzen?


Du glaubst doch net echt, dass sich der TE von seiner WaKü verabschiedet 
Der macht doch eh, was er will^^


----------



## Threshold (30. November 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Du glaubst doch net echt, dass sich der TE von seiner WaKü verabschiedet


 
Ich hoffe dass er in zukunft nicht ganz so Beratungsresistent bleibt wie zuletzt denn sonst sehe ich mit allem Schwarz.


----------



## GoldenMic (30. November 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern dass der Kühler für eine alte Karte auch auf eine neue passt.



Und warum sollte er den Rest der Wakü wegschmeißen wenn er sie sowohl für CPU als auch für GPU weiternutzen möchte? Ne Wakü besteht ja nicht nur aus den Stücken die direkt an der Hardware anliegen. Zudem kannst du damit auch nochmals höher takten, je nach Config.



> Keine Sorge. Ich habe den Thread gelesen und ich würde die neue Hardware dazu nutzen mich von der Wasserkühlung zu verabschieden da sie einfach nicht mehr notwendig ist.
> Die aktuellen Karten brauchen wenig Strom und bleiben kühl und das mit leisen Luftkühlern. wozu also noch auf Wasser setzen?


 
Mal ganz was neues 
Beim Vishera kann man sie durchaus gebrauchen 



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hoffe dass er in zukunft nicht ganz so Beratungsresistent bleibt wie zuletzt denn sonst sehe ich mit allem Schwarz.



Wenn wir ihn zumindest dazu bringen statt der GTX 660ti ne GTX 670 zu nehmen und ihn vllt beim Ram noch überzeugen können dann hätten wir schonmal viel geschafft


----------



## Threshold (30. November 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Beim Vishera kann man sie durchaus gebrauchen



Keine Sorge. Vishera kannst du mit Luft auf über 5GHz ziehen.
Das versuch mal mit Sandy E.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (30. November 2012)

Naja, 5 GHz unter Luft ist nicht so einfach mit Vishera. Das schafft nicht jeder FX.


----------



## Threshold (30. November 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> Naja, 5 GHz unter Luft ist nicht so einfach mit Vishera. Das schafft nicht jeder FX.


 
Ich habe es bisher mit jedem geschafft den ich in der Hand hatte.
Klar dass du das nicht mit einem Sella schaffst und klar dass du keine 50° unter Last hast aber möglich ist es. Auch stabil.
So betrachtet beeindruckend.
Lustig ist dass der AMD dann doppelt soviel Strom zieht.


----------



## GoldenMic (30. November 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Keine Sorge. Vishera kannst du mit Luft auf über 5GHz ziehen.
> Das versuch mal mit Sandy E.


 
Weil der reine Takt auch soviel über die Leistung aussagt. Mal wieder ein besonders gelungener Kommentar


----------



## Threshold (30. November 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Weil der reine Takt auch soviel über die Leistung aussagt. Mal wieder ein besonders gelungener Kommentar


 
Mal wieder zeigst du dass du 1. nichts verstehst und 2. keine Ahnung hast.


----------



## GoldenMic (30. November 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mal wieder zeigst du dass du 1. nichts verstehst und 2. keine Ahnung hast.


 
Klär mich auf.


----------



## Threshold (30. November 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Klär mich auf.


 
Es geht alleine um die mögliche Taktsteigerung über eine virtuelle Grenze hinaus.
Bei Intel hast du die 4,5GHz Wand. Danach wird alles extrem Stromhungrig und von der Kühlung her kaum mehr in den Griff zu bekommen.
Sandy E ist eben 32nm mit 6 Kernen und SMT. Frag mich gerade nicht wie groß der Chip ist.
Vishera ist ebenfalls in 32nm mit 4 Modulen und 8 Integer Cores. Vishera ist nicht gerade klein. Allerdings weiß ich jetzt nicht ob Vishera oder Sandy E größer ist.
Ivy Bridge DT lass ich mal außen vor da das hier 22nm ist und der Chip ist relativ klein. Hier hast du das Problem dass du einfach eine zu kleine Fläche hast um die Wärme schnell abtransportieren zu können.

Bei Vishera scheint es keine GHz Wand zu geben. Zumindest habe ich sie noch nicht gefunden. Du kannst Vishera einfach immer weiter hoch takten und einzig die Kühlung limitiert aber eben nicht auf einen Schlag sondern linear.
Sandy E kannst du auch mit 5GHz betreiben aber unter Luft eben unmöglich. Sandy E produziert deutlich mehr Wärme als Vishera.
Jetzt stellst sich halt die Frage wieso das so ist.

Klar argumentierst du dass Sandy E mehr leistet. Logisch. Leistet auch mehr aber anhand dessen siehst du eben dass auch Intel nur mit Wasser kocht.
Sandy E bricht dir ab einem bestimmten Takt weg weil der Chip zuviel Wärme produziert. Hier limitiert so betrachtet nicht die Kühlung sondern die CPU limitiert selbst indem sie nicht mehr in der Lage ist die Wärme schnell genug abgeben zu können. Das liegt meiner Meinung nach daran dass Intel eben pro Takt mehr leistet.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (30. November 2012)

1 x Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K)
1 x GeIL Dragon DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-12800U CL11 (DDR3-1600) (GD38GB1600C11DC)
1 x Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R797OC-3GD)
1 x Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)

find dich damit ab, dass intel besser ist!!! der fx 8350 wird in spielen teilweise sogar vom !!!pentium G2120!!! zerlegt.

was ich immer noch nicht verstehe: du magst amd so sehr, dass du amd beim prozessor vorziehst, findest amd aber gleichzeitig so sch####, dass du zu einer nvidia-grafikkarte greifst?!?!


----------



## GoldenMic (30. November 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es geht alleine um die mögliche Taktsteigerung über eine virtuelle Grenze hinaus.
> Bei Intel hast du die 4,5GHz Wand. Danach wird alles extrem Stromhungrig und von der Kühlung her kaum mehr in den Griff zu bekommen.



Da erzählst du mir nichts neues. Trotzdem ist das total unrelevant.



> Sandy E ist eben 32nm mit 6 Kernen und SMT. Frag mich gerade nicht wie groß der Chip ist.



Weiß ich. DieSize ist btw 435mm² mit 2,27 Mrd Transitoren. ( AnandTech - Intel Core i7 3960X (Sandy Bridge E) Review: Keeping the High End Alive )



> Vishera ist ebenfalls in 32nm mit 4 Modulen und 8 Integer Cores. Vishera ist nicht gerade klein. Allerdings weiß ich jetzt nicht ob Vishera oder Sandy E größer ist.



Weiß ich auch.
Vishera hat 315 mm² mit ca. 1,2 Mrd Transistoren. Also wesentlich einfacher.



> Ivy Bridge DT lass ich mal außen vor da das hier 22nm ist und der Chip ist relativ klein. Hier hast du das Problem dass du einfach eine zu kleine Fläche hast um die Wärme schnell abtransportieren zu können.



Hier solltest du vor allem TriGate nicht vergessen. Die 22nm machen die Die Größe nicht allein, auch Tri Gate ist maßgeblich bei der Verkleinerung beteiligt. Allerdings hast du hier auch weniger Leckströme.
Es sind übrigens 1,6 Mrd Transistoren auf 160 mm².
Also wesentlich dichter als beim Bulldozer, wobei man die IGP nicht vergessen darf. Die zählt ja mit rein.
Bei Ivy ist das Problem vor allem das man WLP genommen hat statt zu verlöten. Hätte man verlötet wären auch die Chips wesentlich kühler. Die Bastellösungen zeigen da ja keine Optimallösungen auf aber die grobe Richtung.




> Bei Vishera scheint es keine GHz Wand zu geben. Zumindest habe ich sie noch nicht gefunden. Du kannst Vishera einfach immer weiter hoch takten und einzig die Kühlung limitiert aber eben nicht auf einen Schlag sondern linear.



Ist ja schön nur unter Luft sowie unter Wasser wirste davon auch wenig haben. Nen 4,5 Ghz Sandy, Ivy oder Sandy-E ist je nach Task immernoch wesentlich schneller als nen Vishera auf 5 Ghz. Da spielt ja auch die IPC mit rein sowie der Uncore Takt. Deswegen ist der reine Takt sowie die Taktmauer eh vollkommen unrelevant somal due bei Sandy und Ivy eh eher auf das Hitezproblem unter Luft stößt als auf die Wand.




> Sandy E kannst du auch mit 5GHz betreiben aber unter Luft eben unmöglich. Sandy E produziert deutlich mehr Wärme als Vishera.
> Jetzt stellst sich halt die Frage wieso das so ist.



Kannst ja mal oben grob durchrechnen. Die Packdichte der Intel Architekturen ist wesentlich höher. Die IPC ebenso. Die kommt ja nicht aus der Luft sondern durch die Technik.
Diese reine "Ich kann Sandy E unter Luft nicht auf 5 Ghz jagen" ist eben absolut nicht relevant.



> Klar argumentierst du dass Sandy E mehr leistet. Logisch. Leistet auch mehr aber anhand dessen siehst du eben dass auch Intel nur mit Wasser kocht.
> Sandy E bricht dir ab einem bestimmten Takt weg weil der Chip zuviel Wärme produziert. Hier limitiert so betrachtet nicht die Kühlung sondern die CPU limitiert selbst indem sie nicht mehr in der Lage ist die Wärme schnell genug abgeben zu können. Das liegt meiner Meinung nach daran dass Intel eben pro Takt mehr leistet.



Wo sehe ich das denn? Es ist doch vollkommen logisch das eine Architektur die wesentlich dichter und komplexer ist auch mal mehr Abwärme verursacht.
Somal du grade bei Ivy Bridge selbst argumentiert hast das die Temperatur durch den kleineren Fertigungsprozess steigen muss. 

Ob man nun über Takt, IPC oder Kerne geht. Es führen viele Wege nach Rom. Deswegen ist dieses reine Argument "Vishera kannste auf 5 Ghz takten, das geht bei Intel nicht unter Luft" eben vollkommen Banane, da es eben gar nichts relevantes aussagt.


----------



## Threshold (30. November 2012)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> was ich immer noch nicht verstehe: du magst amd so sehr, dass du amd beim prozessor vorziehst, findest amd aber gleichzeitig so sch####, dass du zu einer nvidia-grafikkarte greifst?!?!


 
Das liegt ja daran dass er nicht wusste dass AMD ATI aufgekauft hat.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (30. November 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das liegt ja daran dass er nicht wusste dass AMD ATI aufgekauft hat.


 
das war vor sechs jahren...ich kann mich daran erinneren, wie es 4 oder 5 tage in den nachrichten kam: amd kauft ati für 5,4 milliarden


----------



## Threshold (30. November 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ob man nun über Takt, IPC oder Kerne geht. Es führen viele Wege nach Rom. Deswegen ist dieses reine Argument "Vishera kannste auf 5 Ghz takten, das geht bei Intel nicht unter Luft" eben vollkommen Banane, da es eben gar nichts relevantes aussagt.


 
Du begreifst es einfach nicht und daher lasse ich es.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (30. November 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Weiß ich auch.
> Vishera hat 315 mm² mit ca. 1,2 Mrd Transistoren. Also wesentlich einfacher.
> 
> 
> ...



der vishera hat nur 3/4 so viele transistoren wie der ivy, bei einer fast doppelt so grossen oberfläche, jedoch bei einer 1,6 mal höheren tpd. daraus ergibt sich:
intel: 0,48125 watt/mm2
amd: 0,390625 watt/mm2

ergebnis: der vishera braucht pro mm2 weniger strom als der intel-chip, weshalb er sich bei gleicher kühlung höher takten lässt (theroretisch jedenfalls)


----------



## GoldenMic (30. November 2012)

Wo ist die IGP in deiner Rechnung in Bezug auf Transistoren?
Welche Watt meinst du? Leistungsaufnahme oder TDP?


----------



## Threshold (30. November 2012)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> ergebnis: der vishera braucht pro mm2 weniger strom als der intel-chip, weshalb er sich bei gleicher kühlung höher takten lässt


 
viel interessanter ist ja dass es bei AMD keine GHz Wand gibt.
Du kannst lineal weiter takten und wanderst direkt ins Kühlungs Limit.
Bei Intel limitiert die CPU selbst.
Schon irgendwie lustig. Sind halt zwei verschiedene Architekturen.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (30. November 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Wo ist die IGP in deiner Rechnung in Bezug auf Transistoren?
> Welche Watt meinst du? Leistungsaufnahme oder TDP?


 
die IGP zählt zu den transistoren, mit deaktiviertrer igpu würde der ivy-chip etwa 69watt ziehen, es gibt leider aber keine angaben, wie viel transistoren die igp hat. die wattzahlen sind bezogen auf die tpd, weil der tatsächliche stromverbrauch mit jeder platine/ram schwankt


----------



## GoldenMic (30. November 2012)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> die IGP zählt zu den transistoren, mit deaktiviertrer igpu würde der ivy-chip etwa 69watt ziehen, es gibt leider aber keine angaben, wie viel transistoren die igp hat. die wattzahlen sind bezogen auf die tpd, weil der tatsächliche stromverbrauch mit jeder platine/ram schwankt


 
69 Watt sind die TDP aber nicht die Leistungsaufnahme.
Du verwechselst da was.
Auf der letzten Seite haste nämlich noch von Verbrauch gesprochen, also gings die nicht um die TDP. Daher stimmt deine Rechnung halt hinten und vorne nicht.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (30. November 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> 69 Watt sind die TDP aber nicht die Leistungsaufnahme.
> Du verwechselst da was.
> Auf der letzten Seite haste nämlich noch von Verbrauch gesprochen, also gings die nicht um die TDP. Daher stimmt deine Rechnung halt hinten und vorne nicht.



Stell eine rechnung auf, die das gegenteil beweist


----------



## GoldenMic (30. November 2012)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Stell eine rechnung auf, die das gegenteil beweist


 
Die Rechnung kann man nicht so einfach aufstellen, wie du es dir gemacht hast. Das ist ja das Problem.
Allein die Verteilung der Transis macht schon viel aus, schau dir doch mal an wie beispielsweise der Cahce auf den Dies verteilt ist.
Du kannst keine TDP Abgabe pro mm² ausrechnen, weil die einfach nicht gleichmäßig abgeben.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (30. November 2012)

Für mich klang das logisch. Aber ich glaub du hast recht (was die rechnung angeht).


----------



## NFS-Meister2002 (1. Dezember 2012)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> find dich damit ab, dass intel besser ist!!! der fx 8350 wird in spielen teilweise sogar vom !!!pentium G2120!!! zerlegt.
> 
> was ich immer noch nicht verstehe: du magst amd so sehr, dass du amd beim Prozessor vorziehst, findest amd aber gleichzeitig so sch####, dass du zu einer nvidia-grafikkarte greifst?!?!


 
Weist du das es mir egal ist das INTEL schneller ist wie AMD . und mir Gefelt ATI einfach nicht ich habe eine im anderen zweit Rechner aber mir gefehlt einfach die Software nicht und gut. lasst das tema.
Mir ist das doch egal das ATI zu AMD gehört oder nicht Ich Möchte keine ATI Schuss aus ende 
Ich bleibe bei nvidia und gut. und wie ir selber schreibt das die GTX670 nicht so schlecht ist. und wenn ich nur die 660TI nehme und die OC reicht mir das voll und kanns ich Möchte kein HIG-END PC. 


Ich würde euch ja Verstehen wen der 16gb ddr3-2400 den PC Bremsen würde macht es aber nicht also gibt es kein Argument denn nicht zu kaufen.


----------



## KaiTorben (1. Dezember 2012)

NFS-Meister2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Weist du das es mir egal ist das INTEL schneller ist wie AMD . und mir Gefelt ATI einfach nicht ich habe eine im anderen zweit Rechner aber mir gefehlt einfach die Software nicht und gut. lasst das tema.
> Ich bleibe bei nvidia und gut. und wie ir selber schreibt das die GTX670 nicht so schlecht. und wenn ich nur die 660TI nehme und die OC reicht mir das voll und kanns ich Möchte kein HIG-END PC.
> 
> Ich würde euch ja Verstehen wen der 16gb ddr3-2400 den PC Pressen würde macht es aber nicht also gibt es kein Argument denn nicht zu kaufen.



Du spart an den falschen enden:
Eine 670 gegenüber einer 660 Ti bringt dir vlt 15% mehr Frames, 2400er RAM gegenüber 1600er vlt 1 oder 2 %
aber mach was du willst, ist ja nicht mein gwld


----------



## GoldenMic (1. Dezember 2012)

Doch gibt es.
Er kostet unnötig mehr Geld und bringt 0,0 mehr.
Du kannst dir auf den Sticker ja 2400 Mhz schreiben statt 1600 Mhz, aber spüren wirst du keinerlei Unterschied.

Und btw: Nur weil es so in den Augen weh tut:
Gefällt, nicht "gefehlt"

Das Problem an der 660ti ist die krumme Speicheranbdinung. Die 670 ist da wesentlich besser, daher der Rat zu der.
Da bringt OC nichts, weil du da nichts ausgleichen kannst.


----------



## NFS-Meister2002 (1. Dezember 2012)

KaiTorben schrieb:


> Du spart an den falschen enden:
> Eine 670 gegenüber einer 660 Ti bringt dir vlt 15% mehr Frames, 2400er RAM gegenüber 1600er vlt 1 oder 2 %
> aber mach was du willst, ist ja nicht mein gwld


 
Ja Mag ja sein , beim 939 meinte auch jeder das es nix bringt den FSP über 200 zu setzen es bringt doch was mehr GHZ und am ende mehr Leistung . 
Ich habe mir alles Test angeschaut von der GTX6xx Reihe für mir reicht auch eine alte 8800GTX . Ich bin keiner der den Schnellsten PC haben muss.



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Das Problem an der 660ti ist die krumme Speicheranbdinung. Die 670 ist da wesentlich besser, daher der Rat zu der.
> Da bringt OC nichts, weil du da nichts ausgleichen kannst.



neja dann kommt vielleicht eine 670 . 
da kann ich mir auch eine Gebrauchte GTX580 oder 590 holen 


Den PC kaufe ich wiso erst in 3 bis 8 Wochen bis da hin Verändert sich ja noch so einiges


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (1. Dezember 2012)

Eine gebrauchte GTX580 kostet immer noch recht viel und bei gebrauchter Hardware sollte man außerdem immer Vorsichtig sein. Desweiteren zieht die GTX580 sowas von viel Strom aus der Dose ...


----------



## KaiTorben (1. Dezember 2012)

NFS-Meister2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja Mag ja sein , beim 939 meinte auch jeder das es nix bringt den FSP über 200 zu setzen es bringt doch was mehr GHZ und am ende mehr Leistung.



Mehr Takt bringt ja auch was, aber das merkst du nur in RAM Benchmarks. Der limitierende Faktor ist die CPU und GPU natürlich. Wenn du dir Übertaktes, bringt das was. Das macht man heutzutage aber über den Multiplikator


----------



## NFS-Meister2002 (1. Dezember 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> Eine gebrauchte GTX580 kostet immer noch recht viel und bei gebrauchter Hardware sollte man außerdem immer Vorsichtig sein. Desweiteren zieht die GTX580 sowas von viel Strom aus der Dose ...


 Da hast du recht aber STROM ist mir egal und wen mein PC 1,3Kw in der std brauch das stört mich nicht.



KaiTorben schrieb:


> Mehr Takt bringt ja auch was, aber das merkst  du nur in RAM Benchmarks. Der limitierende Faktor ist die CPU und GPU  natürlich. Wenn du dir Übertaktes, bringt das was. Das macht man  heutzutage aber über den Multiplikator


 
ja da hast du recht aber ich kann ja trotzdem beides machen über FSP und Multi OC oder nicht um eben wen ich es den Möchte den PC MAXIMAL zu Tackten .
Ich habe ja nicht um sonst eine WAKÜ in mein PC .

sonst hette ich mir schon vor 2 Jahre ein neuen PC kaufen müssen weil das 939 System zu langsam ist für die neuen Spiele .


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Dezember 2012)

NFS-Meister2002 schrieb:


> Den PC kaufe ich wiso erst in 3 bis 8 Wochen bis da hin Verändert sich ja noch so einiges


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_knoben (1. Dezember 2012)

Wenn ich mich mal kurz einschalten darf:

1. Die Rechtschreibung ist unter aller Kanone. Nicht nur, dass dir scheinbar die Satzzeichentasten ausgegangen sind; es fehlt scheinbar auch ein Duden.

2. Entscheide dich:



> Post 79
> Ich bin keiner der den Schnellsten PC haben muss.





> Post 30
> neja das reicht mir doch wen er in Benchmark schneller ist !!!!!





> Post 82
> wen ich es den Möchte den PC MAXIMAL zu Tackten .


 

Böse Zungen könnten behaupten, dass du die Leute hier zum Narren halten willst.

An die Berater:

Wenn er nur das eine haben will, dann soll er es doch kaufen. Dahingehend müssen aber nicht zig Leute schreiben, was besser wäre. Es reicht auch wenn es einer oder zwei machen.
Wenn der TE für euch beratungsresistent ist, dann postet hier doch nicht. Es gibt keine Pflicht, ihn zu unterstützen. Man kann es auch einfach lassen.


----------



## GoldenMic (1. Dezember 2012)

Eine gebrauchte 580 oder 590 macht keinen Sinn.
Die 670 ist schneller als die 580 und warscheinlich auch die bessere Karte als ne 590, wenn auch nicht schneller.

In 3 bis 8 Wochen ändert sich am Hardwaremarkt zwar noch einiges, an deiner Einstellung warscheinlich aber eher nicht.


----------



## Jimini (1. Dezember 2012)

*Der Threadersteller hat gepostet, was er will / was er nicht will. Ob das Sinn macht oder nicht, wurde ebenfalls ausführlich dargelegt. Ich bitte daher darum, von Postings wie "das lohnt sich nicht" abzusehen - dass die Wünsche des Threaderstellers teilweise etwas abstrus und hinausgeworfenes Geld sind, wurde ebenfalls mehrmals erklärt. 
Weitere Meinungsäußerungen (!) sind in diesem Thread also unerwünscht und werden als Spam behandelt.
Für Anmerkungen oder Kritik bin ich selbstverständlich via PN erreichbar.*

MfG Jimini


----------



## NFS-Meister2002 (3. Dezember 2012)

Brauch man bei AMD die xmp Unterstützung nein oder??


----------



## Threshold (3. Dezember 2012)

XMP ist nur für Intel interessant.


----------



## NFS-Meister2002 (3. Dezember 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> XMP ist nur für Intel interessant.


 
OK danke. wen der RAM das XMP hat kann man in Trotzdem verwenden??? oder nur RAM ohne XMP


----------



## Threshold (3. Dezember 2012)

Klar kannst du den nehmen. Im Bios des AMD Board hast du halt nur keine Möglichkeit das XMP auszuwählen.
Das macht aber nichts. Einfach die Daten des RAM manuell im Bios eingeben und fertig.
Das sollte man bei Intel auch machen. XMP hat den Nachteil -- nicht immer -- dass sich die RAM meist mehr Spannung gönnen als nötig tut wenn man XMP aktiviert.


----------



## NFS-Meister2002 (3. Dezember 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Klar kannst du den nehmen. Im Bios des AMD Board hast du halt nur keine Möglichkeit das XMP auszuwählen.
> Das macht aber nichts. Einfach die Daten des RAM manuell im Bios eingeben und fertig.
> Das sollte man bei Intel auch machen. XMP hat den Nachteil -- nicht immer -- dass sich die RAM meist mehr Spannung gönnen als nötig tut wenn man XMP aktiviert.


 
Danke dir. du bist echt OK


----------



## GT200b (10. Dezember 2012)

NFS-Meister2002 schrieb:


> Ich Möchte kein Intel ok . Mir ist es egal das Intel pesser sein soll oder nicht Ich Möchte AMD und nix anderes . Und Strom spielt keine Rolle .
> 
> Ob ich nun 8gb für 60 - 120euro kaufe oder 16Gb 100 - 250euro kaufe ist mir egal . 16Gb ram ist doch besser da brauch ich nicht in 2 oder 3 Jahre neuen kaufen.
> 
> 700-900euro ich brauch ja nur die Komponenten CPU, Mainboard, Grafikkarte und den RAM


 

Also der AMD FX-8350 ist aufjedenfall die bessere Wahl als der FX-4170 auch wenn der 8 Kerner etwas mehr kostet. Eine gute Alternative ist auch der AMD FX-6300
Bleibt recht kühl und bietet genug Leistung zu einem fairen Preis. Wenn du nur zocken willst und bisschen surfen willst und mucke hören reicht dir ein AMD FX-8350 vollkommen aus.
Ich würde sowieso nur zu AMD Vishera greifen da die Bulldozer doch irgendwie sehr enttäuschend sind. Ich hab mir auch nur ein Intel gekauft da mein Rechner viel crunchen tut. CPU läuft
in der Woche ca 50 Stunden bei 100% Vollast und da kommt es eben auf den Stromverbrauch und Leistung an. Würde ich nur zocken hätte ich mir ebenfalls ein AMD wieder gekauft.
Ein Kumpel hat den AMD FX-6300 und der läuft wunderbar und enttäuscht nicht fürs 0815 zocken ala 1920x1080 Ultra Details Battlefield 3 durchschnittlich 50-70fps


----------



## KaiTorben (10. Dezember 2012)

Mit welcher GraKa denn?
Die heutigen Spiele schaffen alle modernen CPU's, aber die Leistung ist bei Intel einfach höher => höhere Zukunftssicherheit



iSilentHijacker schrieb:


> Ich hab mir auch nur ein Intel gekauft da mein Rechner viel crunchen tut.


----------



## NFS-Meister2002 (14. Dezember 2012)

Das ASUS SABERTOOTH 990FX R2.0 und das ASUS Crosshair V Formula wo ist da ein Unterschied??? oder nur die Optik und Nahmme ?


----------



## Softy (14. Dezember 2012)

Ein paar Unterschiede gibt es schon: Produktvergleich ASUS Sabertooth 990FX R2.0, 990FX (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) (90-MIBJA0-G0EAY0VZ), ASUS Crosshair V Formula, 990FX (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) (90-MIBFM0-G0EAY00Z) | Geizhals Deutschland

Aber wieso so ein teures Board? Und noch dazu für den Bulldozer/Vishera?


----------



## NFS-Meister2002 (14. Dezember 2012)

Mir gets um OC und da sollte das MB schon das Richtige sein.


----------



## Ratracer008 (14. Dezember 2012)

Da bist du mit 3570k und einem Asrock Pro3 Z77 besser dran !!!


----------



## Threshold (14. Dezember 2012)

NFS-Meister2002 schrieb:


> Mir gets um OC und da sollte das MB schon das Richtige sein.


 
Mit jedem Z77 Board kannst du gleich gut übertakten.


----------



## Ratracer008 (14. Dezember 2012)

...oder sogar noch besser, da Intel CPU 

Überlege dir bitte, ob du dich nicht doch für Intel entscheiden kannst!!!


----------



## Softy (14. Dezember 2012)

NFS-Meister2002 schrieb:


> Mir gets um OC und da sollte das MB schon das Richtige sein.



Mir geht es darum, dass Du keinen 990FX Chipsatz brauchst. Denn den brauchst Du nur für Crossfire / SLI. Ansonsten reicht ein 970er Chipsatz, z.B. Produktvergleich


----------



## Threshold (14. Dezember 2012)

Ratracer008 schrieb:


> ...oder sogar noch besser, da Intel CPU


 
Da lehnst du dich aber jetzt weit aus dem Fenster. 
Vishera kriege ich problemlos auf 5GHz unter Luft.
Das schaffe ich mit Ivy Bridge oder Sandy E nicht. Dafür musst du mehr in die Kühlung strecken.


----------



## Ratracer008 (14. Dezember 2012)

Aber mehr GHZ heist nicht automatisch mehr Leistung!

Wenn du meinst, dass er AMD "wiederbeleben" soll

Die sind ja auch nicht schlecht


----------



## target2804 (14. Dezember 2012)

Ratracer008 schrieb:


> Aber mehr GHZ heist nicht automatisch mehr Leistung!
> 
> Wenn du meinst, dass er AMD "wiederbeleben" soll
> 
> Die sind ja auch nicht schlecht



Es ging ja auch nur um deine Aussage des besseren übertaktens :p


----------



## Threshold (14. Dezember 2012)

Ratracer008 schrieb:


> Aber mehr GHZ heist nicht automatisch mehr Leistung!



Das sagt auch keiner. Ich habe nur zum Ausdruck bringen wollen dass du AMD CPUs sehr gut übertakten kannst. Intel hat da keine Alleinstellung.
Dass ein FX 8350 mit 5GHz so schnell ist wie ein i7 3770k ist meiner Meinung nach schon möglich. Aber dafür zieht er dann auch knapp 3x soviel Strom und das ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied.
Abgesehen davon dass du den i7 natürlich auf 4,5GHz ziehen kannst und dann sieht der FX wieder nur die Rücklichter.


----------



## Ratracer008 (14. Dezember 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das sagt auch keiner. Ich habe nur zum Ausdruck bringen wollen dass du AMD CPUs sehr gut übertakten kannst. Intel hat da keine Alleinstellung.
> *Dass ein FX 8350 mit 5GHz so schnell ist wie ein i7 3770k ist meiner Meinung nach schon möglich*. Aber dafür zieht er dann auch knapp 3x soviel Strom und das ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied.
> *Abgesehen davon dass du den i7 natürlich auf 4,5GHz ziehen kannst und dann sieht der FX wieder nur die Rücklichter.*



Was meinst du damit?

Das der AMD @Stock dem i7 @4,5 GHz hinterherhinkt? Im ersten Satz: Der AMD ist @5 GHz genauso schnell wie der i7 @Stock?


----------



## Threshold (14. Dezember 2012)

Der i7 3770k Standard ist um den Faktor X schneller als der Fx 8350 Standardtakt.
-- Wobei ich jetzt von Multi Core rede -- ich glaube der Vorsprung liegt bei 20% oder so.
Übertaktest du den Fx also um 20% -- also vielleicht auf 5GHz ist der FX so schnell wie der i7 mit Standard Takt.
Du kannst den i7 nun auf 4,5GHz takten um wieder Vorsprung zu haben.
Der Fx mit 5GHz ist dann meiner Rechnung nach eben so schnell wie der i7 3770k mit 3,5GHz aber dafür zieht der AMD eben auch 3x soviel Strom.


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (14. Dezember 2012)

Hammer Thread 10/10 Punkte, habe mich köstlich beim lesen amüsiert. 
Will aber kein Kommentar dalassen da dann der pöse pöse mod kommt und ich wieder wegen fanboy anschuldigungen zwangs-Urlaub kriege


----------



## Threshold (14. Dezember 2012)

TEAMKlLLER_TK schrieb:


> Will aber kein Kommentar dalassen da dann der pöse pöse mod kommt und ich wieder wegen fanboy anschuldigungen zwangs-Urlaub kriege


 
Komm schon. Hau ihn raus. Ich petze auch nicht.


----------



## KaiTorben (14. Dezember 2012)

Schick mir's per PN...


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (14. Dezember 2012)

Liebesbrief ist raus


----------



## NFS-Meister2002 (14. Dezember 2012)

Das Heist das mir auch so eins ASUS M5A97 EVO R2.0 reichen würde oder ???


----------



## target2804 (14. Dezember 2012)

Kauf dir doch einfach den Intel-Unterbau


----------



## Legacyy (14. Dezember 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> Kauf dir doch einfach den Intel-Unterbau


 Bin ich auch stark dafür 
Der raucht den 8350 locker auf ^^


----------



## target2804 (14. Dezember 2012)

Und das sogar Energiesparsam


----------



## NFS-Meister2002 (14. Dezember 2012)

CO2 hin oder her Ich Brauch kein WALD . soll es doch wärmer werden  mir doch egal mir ist es egal was Strom kostet. Ich will AMD und gut ist. Ich suche doch nur das Richtige MB für mich das ich den AMD wen ich es den Möchte MAX OC kann. eine Gute WAKÜ habe ich ja


----------



## Legacyy (14. Dezember 2012)

NFS-Meister2002 schrieb:


> CO2 hin oder her Ich Brauch kein WALD . soll es doch wärmer werden  mir doch egal mir ist es egal was Strom kostet.


 Und was hat das mit Intel zu tun?  
Wald (also Bäume) brauchst du damit du Sauerstoff atmen kannst. Die Bäume produzieren diesen nämlich


----------



## KaiTorben (14. Dezember 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Und was hat das mit Intel zu tun?
> Wald (also Bäume) brauchst du damit du Sauerstoff atmen kannst. Die Bäume produzieren diesen nämlich



Nennt sich Photosynthese. Machen wir imho mal wieder in der Schule


----------



## Legacyy (14. Dezember 2012)

KaiTorben schrieb:


> Nennt sich Photosynthese. Machen wir imho mal wieder in der Schule


Danke, mir ist der Begriff grad net eingefallen 
Ist schon wieder 6 oder 7 Jahre her, seitdem ich das hatte^^


----------



## KaiTorben (14. Dezember 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Danke, mir ist der Begriff grad net eingefallen
> Ist schon wieder 6 oder 7 Jahre her, seitdem ich das hatte^^



Jaja, so mach ich das auch: immer nur bis zum nächstem Test oder Arbeit merken, ok, vlt auch bis zur übernächsten


----------



## NFS-Meister2002 (14. Dezember 2012)

Also Leute es kann doch nicht sein das es hier nur Noch Schwa..... im Forum sind Helft einfach oder last es und gut ist. 

Wen ir meine Fragen nicht versteht dann last es oder Schreibt mir über PN danke.


----------



## NFS-Meister2002 (15. Dezember 2012)

Ich Möchte für mein AMD FX8350 ein gutes MB für OC wo ich Spiele Spiele und fiel im Internet bin und fiel mit Musik machen Ich brauch kein SLI oder sonst was .

Ich habe mich für die GTX 670 OC von ZOTAC entschieden die reicht mir und 16GB DDR3- 2133 oder DDR3-2400


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (15. Dezember 2012)

Troll level : Expert

Uns zuerst nicht ernst nehmen, dann als Schweine bezeichnen und dann noch hilfe von uns wollen! LOL

Legacyy dein Avatar passt gerade so schön, würde aber gerne zum GTFO ergänzen " wenn du unsere Hilfe nicht brauchst". Solchen leuten begegne ich sehr oft, denen kann man es nie recht machen da sie hier und da etwas gehört haben oder sicn einfach vom Marketing verarschen lassen, man sieht hier perfekt wie das enden kann.

So habe nur meinen schlechten Senf dazu gegeben.


----------



## Legacyy (15. Dezember 2012)

NFS-Meister2002 schrieb:


> habe mich für die GTX 670 OC von ZOTAC entschieden die reicht mir und 16GB DDR3- 2133 oder DDR3-2400


 Uii.. dann viel Spaß mit der Lärmmaschine 
Wozu brauchst du 2133er bzw. 2400er RAM


----------



## soth (15. Dezember 2012)

Hier hast du ein gutes Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3, 990FX (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Hier tollen DDR2400, der toll aussieht, aber 0% Performancevorteil bietet 

Übrigens ist die GTX670 von Zotac nicht wirklich empfehlenswert... 
Wenn schon eine GTX670, dann die Asus!


----------



## Legacyy (15. Dezember 2012)

Nee.. lass es gleich 32GB sein^^: GeIL EVO Corsa DIMM Kit 32GB PC3-19200U CL10 (DDR3-2400 
+ Super Board: ASUS Crosshair V Formula/ThunderBolt, 990FX (dual PC3-14900U DDR3)


----------



## target2804 (15. Dezember 2012)

Ich halte es für sinnvoll, alle gutwillig gegebenen Informationen zu editieren, dass sich Herr TE keinen Vorteil mehr daraus schaffen kann und den Thread einfach zu missachten. Was hier passiert ist einfach unglaublich. So machts langsam keinen Spaß mehr.


----------



## Legacyy (15. Dezember 2012)

Die gutwillig gegebenen Infos werden doch eh ignoriert, warum dann editieren?


----------



## AlphaTauri (15. Dezember 2012)

Leg dir bei deiner Bestellung auch gleich einen Duden in den Warenkorb bitte.... Man muss nicht perfekt schreiben können und Fehler schleichen sich ständig ein aber was Du hier schreibst, tut denen Augen weh...


----------



## Rosigatton (15. Dezember 2012)

Wieso/Warum hat hier noch kein Mod geschlossen ?   

Drehen die TEs jetzt kurz vorm Weltuntergang alle durch, oder was ? Gerade erst den letzten Knallkoppthread gelesen, welcher dankenswerterweise von Poker geschlossen wurde  .


----------



## Softy (15. Dezember 2012)

Die Ausdrucksweise des TE ist absolut nicht OK  Aber ich kann es irgendwo verstehen, wenn er 10x schreibt, dass er bei AMD bleiben möchte, und trotzdem 20 Intel Jünger auf ihn einprügeln. Er wurde ausführlich über die Nachteile des FX-8350 hingewiesen und möchte ihn trotzdem kaufen. Was ist daran so schwer zu verstehen?  Mir persönlich ist es völlig Wumpe was ein TE kauft, solange er über die Nachteile aufgeklärt wurde.

Hier also mal eine AMD-Zusammenstellung, wie ich es machen würde:

CPU: AMD FX-8320, 8x 3.50GHz, boxed
Board: Produktvergleich ASUS  970, 990X 
RAM: G.Skill Sniper DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-14900U CL9-10-9-28 (DDR3-1866)
Kühler (falls nicht vorhanden): EKL Alpenföhn K2 
Graka: Produktvergleich  Radeon HD 7950


----------



## NFS-Meister2002 (15. Dezember 2012)

TEAMKlLLER_TK schrieb:


> Uns zuerst nicht ernst nehmen, dann als Schweine bezeichnen und dann noch hilfe von uns wollen! LOL
> .


 ich weis zwar nicht wu du Schweine Lesen dust aber egal


----------



## NFS-Meister2002 (15. Dezember 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Die Ausdrucksweise des TE ist absolut nicht OK  Aber ich kann es irgendwo verstehen, wenn er 10x schreibt, dass er bei AMD bleiben möchte, und trotzdem 20 Intel Jünger auf ihn einprügeln. Er wurde ausführlich über die Nachteile des FX-8350 hingewiesen und möchte ihn trotzdem kaufen. Was ist daran so schwer zu verstehen?  Mir persönlich ist es völlig Wumpe was ein TE kauft, solange er über die Nachteile aufgeklärt wurde.
> 
> Hier also mal eine AMD-Zusammenstellung, wie ich es machen würde:
> 
> ...


 
Danke . du bist einer von 3 die es Kapiert haben


----------



## Softy (15. Dezember 2012)

NFS-Meister2002 schrieb:


> Danke . du bist einer von 3 die es Kapiert haben



Also Du, Threshold und ich? Keine Sorge, wenn man die Posts zusammen addiert, sind wir sowas von in der Überzahl


----------



## der pc-nutzer (15. Dezember 2012)

Hier sind noch zwei leise und kühle hd 7950:
http://geizhals.at/?cmp=732189&cmp=823639

P.s welche games zockst du so??? Skyrim, starcraft 2??? (bitte genaue angaben)


----------



## KaiTorben (15. Dezember 2012)

Es sollte doch eine NVidia sein, oder?
Dann nimm die 670 von Asus 
Ansonsten softys Zusammenstellung


----------



## soth (15. Dezember 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Also Du, Threshold und ich? Keine Sorge, wenn man  die Posts zusammen addiert, sind wir sowas von in der Überzahl


Und ich werde übergangen, weil ich etwas gegen DDR2400 RAM sage oder wie


----------



## der pc-nutzer (15. Dezember 2012)

wirst bestimmt viel freude mit deinem neuen system haben. bilder sind hier dann auch gern gesehen


----------



## Threshold (15. Dezember 2012)

NFS-Meister2002 schrieb:


> Ich Möchte für mein AMD FX8350 ein gutes MB für OC wo ich Spiele Spiele und fiel im Internet bin und fiel mit Musik machen Ich brauch kein SLI oder sonst was .
> 
> Ich habe mich für die GTX 670 OC von ZOTAC entschieden die reicht mir und 16GB DDR3- 2133 oder DDR3-2400


 
Kauf dir das Asus M5A99X. Das Board bietet eine sehr gute Ausstattung und damit kannst du den FX8350 problemlos übertakten.
ASUS M5A99X Evo R2.0, 990X (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) (90-MIBJI0-G0EAY0VZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Du kannst dir auch das Formula kaufen wenn du willst aber ich finde es lohnt nicht.
Aber wenn du eher schwarz/rot willst. 
ASUS Crosshair V Formula, 990FX (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) (90-MIBFM0-G0EAY00Z) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Beim RAM kannst du die Ripjaws nehmen.
G.Skill RipJawsX DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-17066U CL9-11-11-28 (DDR3-2133) (F3-2133C9D-16GXH) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Nachtrag:
Ist ja unfassbar was hier abläuft. 
Der TS möchte ein AMD System. Aber 14 Seiten lang wird auf ihm eingeprügelt dass er doch eher Intel nehmen sollte.
Er will aber kein Intel. Ist das so schwer zu verstehen? 
Geht also mal auf die Wünsche des Threadstarters ein und versucht nicht ihm eure Meinung aufzuschwatzen. 

Dazu kommt noch der raue Tone hier. Das geht so nicht.


----------



## KaiTorben (15. Dezember 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nachtrag:
> Ist ja unfassbar was hier abläuft.
> Der TS möchte ein AMD System. Aber 14 Seiten lang wird auf ihm eingeprügelt dass er doch eher Intel nehmen sollte.
> Er will aber kein Intel. Ist das so schwer zu verstehen?
> Geht also mal auf die Wünsche des Threadstarters ein und versucht nicht ihm eure Meinung aufzuschwatzen.



Es geht nicht nur um AMD/Intel
Der TS weiß doch eh schon was er alles haben will, ich Frage mich Dann warum er das hier postet
Alles was wir empfohlen haben hat er abgetan...
Das nervt dann halt Auf dauer

Und ich empfehle halt das, was für den Betroffenen am besten ist.


----------



## NFS-Meister2002 (15. Dezember 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kauf dir das Asus M5A99X. Das Board bietet eine sehr gute Ausstattung und damit kannst du den FX8350 problemlos übertakten.
> ASUS M5A99X Evo R2.0, 990X (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) (90-MIBJI0-G0EAY0VZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Du kannst dir auch das Formula kaufen wenn du willst aber ich finde es lohnt nicht.
> ...


 

Was meinst du zu dem ASUS Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 Das Gefehlt mir und hat auch noch PCI und ist in der USA voll der Knüller oder Ist das nix ???


----------



## Threshold (15. Dezember 2012)

Das Sabertooth ist meiner Meinung nach zu teuer aber wenn du es gerne haben willst dann kauf es dir. Es ist dein Geld.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (15. Dezember 2012)

NFS-Meister2002 schrieb:


> Was meinst du zu dem ASUS Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 Das Gefehlt mir und hat auch noch PCI und ist in der USA voll der Knüller oder Ist das nix ???


 
wenns dir gefällt, ist gut. ist aber auch sonst ein gutes mainboard


----------



## NFS-Meister2002 (15. Dezember 2012)

neja Preis Leistung sollte schon OK sein.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (15. Dezember 2012)

NFS-Meister2002 schrieb:


> neja Preis Leistung sollte schon OK sein.


 
ja p/l ist ok


----------



## Threshold (15. Dezember 2012)

NFS-Meister2002 schrieb:


> neja Preis Leistung sollte schon OK sein.


 
Na ja. Es ist schon günstiger geworden. Früher hat es 160€ gekostet.
Daher kriegst du eine Kaufempfehlung für das Sabertooth.


----------



## NFS-Meister2002 (15. Dezember 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja. Es ist schon günstiger geworden. Früher hat es 160€ gekostet.
> Daher kriegst du eine Kaufempfehlung für das Sabertooth.


 
OK mir ist es egal was für ein MB es soll halt GUT sein mir egal ob ASUS , MSI , ABIT oder was auch immer .

Neja wen das Sabertooth R2.0 besser ist altz das EVO oder PRO wegen 40euro mehr oder weniger kommt es nicht drauf an.  wen aber das Crosshair V Formula noch besser sein soll nehme ich das mir egal.


----------



## Threshold (15. Dezember 2012)

Das Crosshair bietet halt sehr gute OC Möglichkeiten. 
Wenn es dir wichtig ist die cPU an die Grenze zu takten dann nimm das Crosshair. Wenn nicht reicht das Sabertooth.


----------



## NFS-Meister2002 (15. Dezember 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Crosshair bietet halt sehr gute OC Möglichkeiten.
> Wenn es dir wichtig ist die cPU an die Grenze zu takten dann nimm das Crosshair. Wenn nicht reicht das Sabertooth.


 
Na dann ist ja meine Frage beantwortet. Und gleich gute MB von andere Hersteller gibt es nicht oder???  wie MSI oder so???


----------



## Threshold (15. Dezember 2012)

hier noch mal 3 Alternativen.
ASRock Fatal1ty 990FX Professional, 990FX (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD7, 990FX (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
MSI 990FXA-GD80, 990FX (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) (7640-050R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## NFS-Meister2002 (15. Dezember 2012)

Neja da ist mir das ASUS Lieber alltz ASRock oder Gigabyte .

Das MSI ist nicht schlecht aber das ASUS Crosshair V Formula wird woll besser sein oder???


----------



## Threshold (15. Dezember 2012)

Das Crosshair ist das Maß der Dinge bei Sockel AM3+.


----------



## Sleepwalker47 (15. Dezember 2012)

Schade, dass hier 16 Seiten dumm drum rum geredet wird und mir bei meinem Problem nicht geholfen wird. 

Werbung : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...iele-stuerzen-seit-kurzem-ab.html#post4793500


----------



## NFS-Meister2002 (15. Dezember 2012)

Ok dann wird es das ASUS


----------



## NFS-Meister2002 (16. Dezember 2012)

Das Habe ich mir jetzt mal Rausgesucht 

1 x OCZ Vertex Plus 120GB, 2.5", SATA II (OCZSSD2-1VTXPL120G)
1 x AMD FX-8350, 8x 4.00GHz, boxed (FD8350FRHKBOX)
1 x Corsair Vengeance schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-14900U CL9-10-9-27 (DDR3-1866) (CMZ16GX3M2A1866C9)
1 x Zotac GeForce GTX 670 OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (ZT-60304-10P)
1 x ASUS Crosshair V Formula, 990FX (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) (90-MIBFM0-G0EAY00Z)
1x Aqua Computer Cuplex Kryos Pro (Sockel AM2/AM3) (21556)
1 x EK Water Blocks EK-FC670 GTX Acetal
1 x Watercool Heatkiller MB-SET ASUS CROSSHAIR V (11410)


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (16. Dezember 2012)

Würde 30€ drauflegen und die hier holen, ist leiser und auch kühler! 
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 Dual Fan, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N670WF2-2GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

*Edit: Nvm willst ja wasserkühlen :S*


----------



## Softy (16. Dezember 2012)

SSD würde ich eine Samsung SSD 830 oder Crucial m4 kaufen, die sind weit besser als die Vertex Plus.

Wenn Du eh übertakten willst, kannst Du auch den FX-8320 nehmen, der ist baugleich mit dem FX-8350.

Für eine wassergekühlte GTX 670 würde ich auf jeden Fall eine von EVGA im Referenzdesign kaufen, denn da erlischt die Garantie nicht, wenn Du den Kühler wechselst.


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (16. Dezember 2012)

EVGA GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (02G-P4-2670) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## NFS-Meister2002 (16. Dezember 2012)

Allso so ?

1 x Samsung SSD 840 Series 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TD120BW)
1 x AMD FX-8320, 8x 3.50GHz, boxed (FD8320FRHKBOX)
1 x Corsair Vengeance schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB PC3-14900U CL9-10-9-27 (DDR3-1866) (CMZ16GX3M2A1866C9)
1 x EVGA GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (02G-P4-2670)
1 x ASUS Crosshair V Formula, 990FX (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) (90-MIBFM0-G0EAY00Z)
1 x Aqua Computer Cuplex Kryos Pro (Sockel AM2/AM3) (21556)
1 x EK Water Blocks EK-FC670 GTX Acetal
1 x Watercool Heatkiller MB-SET ASUS CROSSHAIR V (11410)

Neja wen ich mit dem FX8320 auch über die 5Ghz komme ok wenn nicht dann lieber den FX8350


----------



## Softy (16. Dezember 2012)

Die Samsung SSD 830 hat sich super bewährt, die gibt es aber kaum noch zu kaufen glaub ich. Daher ist die Samsung SSD 840 schon auch OK (schneller ist sie aber nicht).

Zum Wasserkühlungskram kann ich nix sagen 

Du brauchst den 990FX Chipsatz nur für Crossfire / SLI. Maximal würde ich das Board hier kaufen: ASUS M5A99X Evo R2.0, 990X (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) (90-MIBJI0-G0EAY0VZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Aber eines mit 970er Chipsatz reicht völlig aus.


----------



## NFS-Meister2002 (16. Dezember 2012)

Ich bleibe bei dem ASUS Crosshair V Formula, 990FX (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) (90-MIBFM0-G0EAY00Z) 
wen ich den Möchte kann ich da auch in SLI Arbeiten Ich würde für 100euro 2x GTX280 bekommen und die haben schon eine Wasserkühlung drauf und so Könnte ich erst mal bis nextes Jahr da mit Arbeiten und dann die GTX690 Kaufen 
http://geizhals.de/647800


----------



## Threshold (16. Dezember 2012)

Nächstes Jahr gibt es schon die GTX 790.


----------



## Softy (16. Dezember 2012)

Du könntest dann aber meine GTX 690 haben


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (16. Dezember 2012)

5.0 GHz? Wie lange willst du die CPU denn behalten? Weißt du wie hoch der Stromverbrauch sein wird bei 5.0


----------



## NFS-Meister2002 (16. Dezember 2012)

TEAMKlLLER_TK schrieb:


> 5.0 GHz? Wie lange willst du die CPU denn behalten? Weißt du wie hoch der Stromverbrauch sein wird bei 5.0


 Strom ist mir egal Kostet Ja nix !!!

Ich habe drei PC,s die laufen 24std 7 Tage die Woche

da spielt bei mir der Strom keine Rolle


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Dezember 2012)

NFS-Meister2002 schrieb:


> Strom ist mir egal Kostet Ja nix !!!
> 
> Ich habe drei PC,s die laufen 24std 7 Tage die Woche
> 
> da spielt bei mir der Strom keine Rolle


 Nur aus Interesse,wer Zahlt den Strom.


----------



## NFS-Meister2002 (16. Dezember 2012)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Nur aus Interesse,wer Zahlt den Strom.


 ICH .

Ich arbeite mit Solar und das Dach ist voll da mit .

Ich Zahle im Jahr max 300-500euro da zu was ich mehr brauch als ich produziere


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (16. Dezember 2012)

Okay, dann müsstest du das Ding auch noch kühl kriegen und ihn nicht vorzeitig killen, die Bullis heizen schon ordentlich. Was hast du denn für einen Radi wenn ich fragen darf.


----------



## NFS-Meister2002 (16. Dezember 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr gibt es schon die GTX 790.


 Neja ob ich nun die 690 oder die neue GTX7xx kaufe ist egal nur ich sehe es nicht ein über 500euro da für zu zahlen 

Ich bin kein Zocker der immer das neuste haben muss oder immer an MAX FPS zu haben die Spiele müssen laufen und mehr nicht


----------



## Legacyy (16. Dezember 2012)

Mit 5GHz wirst du die CPU für den Alltagsbetrieb nie im Leben bei ner akzeptablen Spannung stabil bekommen.


----------



## NFS-Meister2002 (16. Dezember 2012)

TEAMKlLLER_TK schrieb:


> Okay, dann müsstest du das Ding auch noch kühl kriegen und ihn nicht vorzeitig killen, die Bullis heizen schon ordentlich. Was hast du denn für einen Radi wenn ich fragen darf.


 Ich Arbeite mit Drei 360 RADIS und einer Laing PRO mit MOD auf ULTRA und XPX Deckel


----------



## Threshold (16. Dezember 2012)

Die GTX 690 wird es aber nicht für 500€ geben.
Sobald die 790 kommt geht die 690 EOL.


----------



## NFS-Meister2002 (16. Dezember 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Mit 5GHz wirst du die CPU für den Alltagsbetrieb nie im Leben bei ner akzeptablen Spannung stabil bekommen.


 ich Möchte ja nur über 5ghz kommen wen ich das Möchte und Brauch das Heist nicht das der PC so 24std 7 Tage die Woche so lüft


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (16. Dezember 2012)

Er meint dass du die CPU warscheinlich nicht mit einer gesunden Spannung betreiben kannst.


----------



## NFS-Meister2002 (16. Dezember 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die GTX 690 wird es aber nicht für 500€ geben.
> Sobald die 790 kommt geht die 690 EOL.


 dann kaufe ich mir eine Gebrauchte auch egal. außer ich sollte 1000euro Übrig haben dann Kommt das Akteule TOP Modell eben in den PC 

Wen es da nach geht Müste man jedes Jahr ein neues PC kaufen um auf dem Neusten stand der Technik zu sein.


----------



## NFS-Meister2002 (16. Dezember 2012)

TEAMKlLLER_TK schrieb:


> Er meint dass du die CPU warscheinlich nicht mit einer gesunden Spannung betreiben kannst.


 Ja das ist mir Klar mein 939 3800+ , 4400+ oder der Opteron 170 laufen bei über 3ghz auch mit fast 1,6volt das heist aber nicht das die DAUER Haft so laufen


----------



## der pc-nutzer (16. Dezember 2012)

NFS-Meister2002 schrieb:


> ich Möchte ja nur über 5ghz kommen wen ich das Möchte und Brauch das Heist nicht das der PC so 24std 7 Tage die Woche so lüft


 
bei 5ghz kannst du in der wasserkühlung spaghetti kochen , wenn ihr wisst was ich meine


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (16. Dezember 2012)

Nö, mit seinen Radis sollte das Kühlen kein Problem sein.


----------



## Legacyy (16. Dezember 2012)

TEAMKlLLER_TK schrieb:


> Nö, mit seinen Radis sollte das Kühlen kein Problem sein.


Die Kühlung ist ja nicht das Problem.

Du kannst ein 3570K ca. 15 Jahre auf 80°C betreiben, solange er eine niedrige Spannung hat.
Sobald die Spannung zu hoch ist dann sind es ganz schnell nur noch 5 Jahre.


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (16. Dezember 2012)

Hab ich doch gesagt .


----------

